# Asus Aura program (LED) not resuming from sleep



## Laurijan (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi!

Is there a way to make aura automatically resume at the led colors i chose for my rig when resuming from sleep or a fresh reboot?
Now they are set all to red but when i resume from sleep it resets itself to default colors. After reboot i got to start asus aura program too manually.

Best regards, Lauri


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2018)

Are you not able to control it through the motherboards bios? My motherboard houses all the color changing options , as well as Strobe or other lighting patterns within the bios.  Anything that is run from the windows environment is going to have to re-initialize, & may be problematic as you're experiencing.  It seems as though you may wanna check into enabling certain options in your bios, at least that's what I saw after a quick glance at the Asus forum


Either way you may want to take a look here

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95851-AURA-V1-05-22-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread/page9


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 30, 2018)

My bios has no option to set aura colors. only lets me enable and disable mobo light at startup and sleep mode


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> My bios has no option to set aura colors. only lets me enable and disable mobo light at startup and sleep mode



in that thread i linked , there was mention of enabling S4/S5

it seems others are explaining what your experiencing.


what components are you experiencing this with? your specs seem to be of a pc not made from Asus parts


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> in that thread i linked , there was mention of enabling S4/S5
> 
> it seems others are explaining what your experiencing.
> 
> ...



Just have not updated rig details yet. but mobo is asus strix z370-f gaming and gpu asus gtx 1080 both are aura enabled


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2018)

For my 1080Ti I don't need the program running for the LEDs to function.  I opened it once, set the color I wanted, and then closed it.  I have never opened it again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2018)

When I had my LEDs running that's how I did it as well. I set each device to the color and to the scheme I wanted ,and then it stays that way for as long as I want, or until I change it again.  I've noticed a lot of people are having issues with the Asus software so I would just avoid it ,set the colors to each component within their own respective option menu


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 30, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> Just have not updated rig details yet. but mobo is asus strix z370-f gaming and gpu asus gtx 1080 both are aura enabled



Ok would have dont this too if i had know that there is a seperate aura program for GPU and mobo


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've noticed a lot of people are having issues with the Asus software so I would just avoid it ,set the colors to each component within their own respective option menu



AFAIK, the only way to set ASUS lighting on their graphics cards is through their software.  The motherboard might have an option in the BIOS, but the graphics cards only work with the software.

Though I don't use the modern Aura software, I use this version: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/vg...82.603259191.1530364684-1687859137.1520749726

It is still latest version under the support page for my GTX1080Ti.  I tried the newer version I found on their website and it seems to be rather buggy.  It wouldn't even control the lighting on my GTX1080Ti.  When I hit apply the LEDs would still just sit there cycling through the rainbow.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 30, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> My bios has no option to set aura colors.



That is ok, Aura colors are set via the software and not in the bios.

Only colors you set in the bios are those you mentioned


Laurijan said:


> mobo light at startup and sleep mode



Try reinstalling Aura if you haven't done yet it worked for me time ago when my Motherboad's light weren't working properly.


----------

